# Skipper and Scooter Adventures - Ideas Welcome



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As many of you know, Skipper (later joined by Scooter) has been having "adventures" for a year and one-half now. 

That's a WHOLE LOT of ADVENTURES, guys and gals!

They are starting to run short of good ideas now and we are taking suggestions. You may either post your suggestions in this thread or send me a Private Message with any ideas you may have. 

So you can see what Skipper and Scooter have done so far, here is the list of links to their previous adventures.

Year One

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/189585-skippys-adventures-viking-warrior.html Viking Warrior

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/190745-skippys-weekly-adventures-week-2-toboggan-ride.html Toboggan Ride

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/192497-skippys-weekly-adventures-week-3-go-fly-kite.html Go Fly A Kite

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/193873-skippys-aventures-week-4-parachuting.html Parachuting

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/195825-skippys-adventures-week-5-a.html Captain America

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/197849-skippys-adventures-week-6-a.html Top Gun

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/199409-skippers-adventures-week-7-a.html Zip Lining over Rainforest

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/201001-skippers-adventures-week-8-a.html The World is Not Enough

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/202585-skippers-adventures-week-9-a.html Over the Moon Space Adventure

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/204217-skippers-adventures-week-10-a.html Surfin' Safari

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/205834-skippers-adventures-week-11-a.html Living in Luxury (Yacht and Sports Car)

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/207466-skippers-adventures-week-12-a.html Snorkeling Fun

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/209178-skippers-adventures-week-13-a.html Hot Air Balloon Ride

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/211194-skippers-adventures-week-14-a.html My Rifle, My Pony and Me

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/212817-skippers-adventures-week-15-a.html ATV on the Water

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/213897-skippers-adventures-week-16-a.html Kayaking at Great Falls

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/215521-skippers-adventures-week-17-a.html Thor

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/217881-skippers-adventures-week-18-a.html Skipper and Gisele Night on the Town

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/219265-skippers-adventures-week-19-a.html Navy Seal Mission

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/220761-skippers-adventures-week-20-a.html Waterskiing Excitement

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/222617-skippers-adventures-week-21-a.html Thunderball

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/224833-skippers-adventures-week-22-a.html NSA

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/225937-skippers-aventures-week-23-a.html Mission Impossible

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/227465-skippers-aventures-week-24-a.html Powerboat Escapade

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/228745-skippers-aventures-week-25-a.html Stealth Approach (on White House Lawn)

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/230890-skippers-adventures-week-26-a.html Back to CIA Headquarters

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/232466-skippers-adventures-week-27-a.html Secrets on the Seven Seas

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/234417-skippers-adventures-week-28-a.html POTUS

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/236201-skippers-adventures-week-29-a.html Air Force One

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/238113-skippers-adventures-week-30-a.html Presidential Travel

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/239129-skippers-adventures-week-31-a.html Oval Office

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/240465-skippers-adventures-week-32-a.html Presidential Cabinet Meeting

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/242273-skippers-adventures-week-33-a.html Leaving the Executive Building

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/244177-skippers-adventures-week-34-a.html Camp David

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/245665-skippers-adventures-week-35-a.html Meeting with the DNI

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/247065-skippers-adventures-week-36-a.html Honoring our Veterans

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/248610-skippers-adventures-week-37-a.html The Red Bag Returns

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/250370-skippers-adventures-week-38-a.html Incognito

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/251674-skippers-adventures-week-39-a.html MI6 Headquarters

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/252962-skippers-adventures-week-40-a.html Siberia Reindeer Ride

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/254729-skippers-adventures-week-41-a.html White House Christmas

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/255633-skippers-adventures-week-42-a.html Ice Skating

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/257961-skippers-adventures-week-43-a.html Snowboarding

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/259530-skippers-adventures-week-44-a.html Ice Fishing

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/261025-skippers-adventures-week-45-a.html Snowmobiling

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/262593-skippers-adventures-week-46-a.html Snowshoeing

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/264257-skippers-adventures-week-47-a.html Port Barrows Alaska

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/265857-skippers-adventures-week-48-a.html Sacre Coeur Montmartre France

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/267410-skippers-adventures-week-49-a.html Kremlin

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/268914-skippers-adventures-week-50-a.html Neither Rain nor Snowl

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/270154-skippers-adventures-week-51-a.html Kryptos

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/271418-skippers-adventures-week-52-a.html Red Bag/DNI Clapper/POTUS

Skipper and Scooter's Shenanigans and following Adventures

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/272834-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-1-a.html Budgie Bungee Bouncing

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/274305-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-2-a.html Caving Adventure

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/275633-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-3-a.html Off -roading

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/277098-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-4-a.html Hang Gliding

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/278466-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-5-a.html Kayaking the Rapids

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/279930-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-6-a.html Hiking the "Ladder Trail" at Turkey Run State Park

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/281361-scoot-n-skip-shenanigans-7-a.html Rope Suspension Bridge

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/282889-avengers.html The Avengers

http://talkbudgies.com/other-birds/284738-peachy-director-extrodinaire.html Peachy Director Extraordinaire

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/285906-skipper-scooter-pirates-caribbean.html Pirates of the Caribbean

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/287458-skipper-scooter-inferno.html Inferno

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/288938-skipper-scooter-starring-jurassic-park.html Jurassic Park

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/290554-world-premiere-skipooter-sons-anarchy.html Sons of Anarchy MotorCycle Club Redwood Originals (SAMCRO)

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/293634-skipooters-serengeti-safari.html Serengeti Safari*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmmm,maybe they can travel to different places of the world. Maybe they can visit the Oktoberfest. Or maybe they can try different jobs. Maybe they want to be astronauts or firefighters or cops. Or sports! There are a lot of different sports... Maybe mountainbiking? Or skateboarding? Maybe they like to participate at the olympic games?

Edit: They also can freeclimbing,playing tennis or working as a cook. Or hairdresser! Maybe they like to spend their vacation on the campground. Or having a barbecue. Maybe they want to be cowboys and riding a horse.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Skipper and Scooter have certainly covered a few miles! 
Have they taken a train ride yet - perhaps in their native land of Australia? 
Or backpacked and found a taste for hostel living?
Or a London adventure to meet the Royals? 
I'm sure if they visit Disney they would also have a lot if fun


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If Peachy is currently not on vacation, there are still some blockbuster movies he could remake, like birdie Ghostbusters, for example, The Wizard of Oz, etc.
I really like the Disney idea, maybe Snow White and the seven birdies (instead of dwarves, you do have 7 birds). 

Also maybe some outer space adventures of your boys visiting each planet of the solar system.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

@Ana: That movie theme is nice too! Maybe Peachy could remake Frankenstein or Dracula.

I like the idea of snow white and the seven birdies!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

nuxi said:


> @Ana: That movie theme is nice too! Maybe Peachy could remake Frankenstein or Dracula.


That would be awesome, I love the old "Monster" movies, not to mention Mary Shelley's Frankenstein is one of my all time favourite books!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


nuxi said:



Hmmm,maybe they can travel to different places of the world. Maybe they can visit the Oktoberfest. Or maybe they can try different jobs. Maybe they want to be astronauts or firefighters or cops. Or sports! There are a lot of different sports... Maybe mountainbiking? Or skateboarding? Maybe they like to participate at the olympic games?

Edit: They also can freeclimbing,playing tennis or working as a cook. Or hairdresser! Maybe they like to spend their vacation on the campground. Or having a barbecue. Maybe they want to be cowboys and riding a horse.

Click to expand...

 Thank you for some really great ideas, Gaby 



Niamhf said:



Skipper and Scooter have certainly covered a few miles! 
Have they taken a train ride yet - perhaps in their native land of Australia? 
Or backpacked and found a taste for hostel living?
Or a London adventure to meet the Royals? 
I'm sure if they visit Disney they would also have a lot if fun 

Click to expand...

Niamh -- Thank you for your great suggestions! 



aluz said:



If Peachy is currently not on vacation, there are still some blockbuster movies he could remake, like birdie Ghostbusters, for example, The Wizard of Oz, etc.
I really like the Disney idea, maybe Snow White and the seven birdies (instead of dwarves, you do have 7 birds). 

Also maybe some outer space adventures of your boys visiting each planet of the solar system. 

Click to expand...

Ana, Thank you for offering even more great ideas!



nuxi said:



@Ana: That movie theme is nice too! Maybe Peachy could remake Frankenstein or Dracula.

I like the idea of snow white and the seven birdies!

Click to expand...




aluz said:



That would be awesome, I love the old "Monster" movies, not to mention Mary Shelley's Frankenstein is one of my all time favourite books! 

Click to expand...

OK -- Monster movies have been added to the list. :laughing:
You guys are great! Thank you.

Skipper and Scooter have been to Australia during the Caption Contests. 
(I'll link those thread for you in a separate post.) 
*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*These are the links to Skipper and Scooter's adventures in Australia which took place during our Caption Contests. 

http://talkbudgies.com/contests/240137-winner-caption-contest-october-2014-a.html

http://talkbudgies.com/contests/247713-winner-nov-photo-strip-caption-contest.html*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

My wheel's will be turning on this...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



My wheel's will be turning on this...

Click to expand...

 Please send any ideas you have to me privately if you don't mind, Kind Sir!! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, awesome ideas so far! I'd like to add a few: 
They should try out new skills; like painting, building, playing a violin (better than Princess Mallorn)

Hey!

Stop it, you. Anyways, they should also do like a movie series, like Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings or Star Wars, so they can have many different adventures all in one movie!

Oh, what about a few about "doing what Mum does", so like if you iron, have them try to iron something, or go to the grocery store, or something :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Thank you, Star!

Well, it certain appears with all the suggestions in this thread, Skipper and Scooter are going to be quite busy for many weeks to come!
:laughing:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

From: Nicky Jedikeet - President of Productions and Acquisitions, Warner Bros Entertainment Inc.

To: Skipper and Scooter (Skipooter), Peachy B DeMille - FaeryBee Productions Inc.

Subject: Lead Roles and Director Opening for New WB Production

Dear Skipooter and Mr. Peachy,

Due to your impressive and very profitable string of hits for Universal and Paramount, we at WB Pictures wish to offer 2 top billing roles to Skipooter and directing duties to Mr. Peachy for our newly greenlit production of GONE WITH THE WIND Remake.

It is our most sincere wish for Mr. Skipper to fill the role of 'Capt. Rhett Butler' and Mr. Scooter for 'Ashley Wilkes', to star alongside Queen Betty as 'Scarlett O'Hara' and Princess Silverhawke as 'Melanie Hamilton'.

As the director, Mr. Peachy will have full authority over all aspect of this epic production but MUST complete post-production within the deadline and $500M budget set fourth by WB.

Please stop by my office in Burbank, CA to confirm your acceptance and wardrobe ****ings for Skipooter. _Oh and don't worry, I'll have one of our fleet of WB company jets in Dulles to pick you all up!_

We're looking forward to a very fine and lucrative relationship with the talented FaeryBee Trio!

-NJ


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From: Skipper and Scooter (Skipooter), Peachy B DeMille - FaeryBee Fantasy Productions

To: Nicky Jedikeet - President of Productions and Acquisitions, Warner Bros Entertainment Inc.

Subject: Lead Roles and Director Opening for New WB Production

Dear Mr. Jedikeet:

After lengthy discussion, the team will be most happy to meet with you to discuss your proposal for the greenlit production of GONE WITH THE WIND Remake.

However, prior to that meeting, Mr. Peachy will require all written expectations regarding deadlines be submitted to him via Private Message before agreeing to commit to this endeavor.

Although Skipper has the very high regard for Queen Betty, he has expressed reservations about the casting of the female leads indicating perhaps Queen Betty, Ms Gisele, and Princess Silverhawke all be auditioned for the parts of Scarlett and Melanie before final decisions are made. Would you be ameanable to this request?

If so, and if your proposed dealines are agreeable to Mr. Peachy, arrangements will commence for Mr. Peachy to accompany Skipper and Scooter to meet with you at your office in Burbank, CA.

Thank you for contacting FaeryBee Fantasy Productions and we hope to be able to finalize the discussions soon.

Sincerely,
Skipper, Scooter and Mr. Peachy*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

The Queen says "Fiddle Dee Dee! I don't need to audition because I'm a bigger star than Vivian Leigh, Olivia De Havilland, Ingrid Bergman, and Liz Taylor combined. If I don't get this role then I'm going to make CLEOPATRA at Fox, which is more worthy of my queenly stature anyways.":bowdown:

Btw, Happy 99th Birthday today, Olivia D! You are eternally the beautiful and kind Melanie in GWTW and Lady Miriam in ROBIN HOOD with Errol Flynn


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Director Peachy and lead lady Miss Faerybee Fantasy Productions..Our suggestions are 
Batman starring Batman and Robin..
Crocodile Dundee..
Avatar...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like movies containing conspiracy theories like "Da Vinci code" or something like that.
Other than this, I'd like to see our folks wandering in Europe's sightseeing, monuments, ruins and maybe here in Greece! Posing in Acropolis or Kamara!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for alll your great ideas, everybudgie!!

I'll go ahead and close this thread now so I (and Skipooter) don't get TOO overwhelmed with the possibilities. 

Thanks for taking the time to give us your thoughts. :grouphug:*


----------

